# segeasy plates



## gaz1981 (25 Feb 2014)

Ive been looking on dennis keeling web site and he is selling segeasyplates has any one got one or used one just want to know what there like as im thinking about buying one


----------



## procell (25 Feb 2014)

Looks like a good idea. I would think its something that could be made quite easily from MDF or foamex sheet. I looked at some of the videos on his site (play the preview video through then select from the choices that appear) and there is some great information in them for those wanting to try segmented work. 

http://www.dkeeling.com/


----------



## gaz1981 (25 Feb 2014)

Ive looked at them to looks good just wanted to see if anyone has got one or used on


----------



## CHJ (25 Feb 2014)

If you want to make up your own you can use Bill Smith's Segment Templates as guides.


----------



## gaz1981 (25 Feb 2014)

Ok thanks for that ill look into it and see if I can do one


----------



## Harlequin (25 Feb 2014)

have one 
they work well
not worth the effort to make one IMO
I went for the 18 segment plate


----------

